# two 30lb trolling motors vs one 55lb



## JAS114 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am currently using a 30lb Minnkota Endura to push my 14 foot v-hull. It's alright, but soooo slow. I fish mainly electric only. As I see it, I have two options: 1)add a second 30lb or 2)sell the 30lb and upgrade to a 55lb. I'm thinking BPS Prowler. 

I have 3 new deep cycle batteries. Two are dedicated to my 24v bowmount. The third is for my transom tm and other electronics. I don't want to change that setup or add another battery.

How much faster will the 55 be? How will the 55 affect battery life? How would another 30 affect battery life? The Endura runs pretty hot, so I assume a newer model will be more efficient anyway.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2009)

A buddy in my club has a 55lb on the front, with 2 30lbs on the rear in a 1436... he can almost keep up with me in my 1546 with a 71lb on front, and 2 55's on the rear.

If it were me, I'd add another 30 to the back, with another battery. The 55 will be ok, but if you plan on using it alot the battery life will be low which is why I'd say use 2 - 30s. I only use my back motors to go long distances, and I still steer with the front and my batteries have never drained down enough not to use them.

In my 1236 I had the same setup, only I had a 40lb up front and it moved me better. I think if you have a narrow floor (36 or 32"), I think you'd be better off with another 30.

What size TM do you have up front?


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just saw that you didn't want to add another battery... if that's the case, then upgrade to a bigger motor - but I think a 50lb will work better than a 55. I have an older 50, and I swear that thing pushed my 1236 better than the brand new 55 did. You won't notice much difference, but just a little. You'll have more speed with 2 - 30s if speed is what you're looking for.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 9, 2009)

Look on athens Craigslist in Ga, there is a 67 lb motorguide for 200.00 bux in monroe, 12/24 volt, put that up front and call it good, I have heard bad things about the BPS motors...


----------



## JAS114 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a 55lb 12/24 up front already. It's good, but not as comfortable as sitting in the back for long runs across a lake.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 9, 2009)

I run a 80 24 volt on the rear, it runs faster than my buddys 2 55 12 volters, Id goto one motor in 24 volt if it was me and get rid of the duals...


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2009)

personally I would still go for 2 30s... both running at once and steering with one if you want to be in the back. If your front motor is hand controlled, then just turn it on and leave it stationary - you can still steer with the back... if it's foot controlled, well that's a whole different story.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 10, 2009)

Im gonna have 2 BPS 45,s in a week or so if your interested, I am doing some side work and trading for them, Neither is very old...


----------



## JAS114 (Sep 10, 2009)

Decisions...decisions..... I might not add another one after all, but if I do, what would you suggest: connect one to each battery in my 24v bank and have all three trolling motors run off those 2 batts and use the 3rd for just electronics or run both of the 40s off the 3rd battery, along with electronics, and leave the other 2 just dedicated to the 24v bow mount?

Is that clear as mud? How bout a picture... Keep in mind, I'll only use the rear two for making runs and I'll never be on more than a 1000 acre lake.


----------



## Bugpac (Sep 10, 2009)

On a 1000 acre lake id want a 4th battery... Are you buying the AGM batterys around GA? If not you can get 130 amp batterys for like 40.00, 105 amp for 30.00 and lawn mower size for 20..... I got a boat full myself...  The guys selling them give a 6 month warranty as well in general...

I decided today to go buy that 67 lb motor, Bought it and sold my 41 tonight...


----------



## russ010 (Sep 11, 2009)

You don't want anything to run with your 24 volt tm except for maybe a fish finder. With the diagrams you have, you are really asking for trouble. That battery will only have a little juice, and you might run both TMs off it for a while, but one or two things will happen - you kill your batteries faster, or you burn up one or both of your motors.

Keep trolling motors on separate batteries - you'll save yourself in the long run. If you do put them on one motor, make sure you put a fuse or something inline on the positive wire - even though I don't think that it will help because you're motor will be working twice as hard without the juice to push it


----------



## JAS114 (Sep 11, 2009)

then it sounds like i have two options. Stick with 2 motors, 1 bow and 1 transom or add a fourth battery. I think I'll just stick with what I've got for now.


----------

